# tell me about coke



## jimmy130380 (Aug 11, 2009)

hey everyone i would you guy to tell me about coke.
i have had it before but it was jacked from a chemist and years later a freind of mine has some 
Q how to tell if its good coke eg color,smell,looks
its really expensive here in oz and i dont wanna get ripped off, if any one can help me i would be great
we dont see it too much around here and i dont much about it
thanks jimmy


----------



## KP2 (Aug 11, 2009)

taste it. if your tongue goes numb, it's good. you can also drop some in water to see if you get floats (cut), but most sellers will be pissed if you show up with a glass... it should be bright white, no yellow or cream coloration, and have no smell.

here's a song about it... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QdMEQ2fU7HA


----------



## mindcloud (Aug 11, 2009)

KP2 said:


> taste it. if your tongue goes numb, it's good. you can also drop some in water to see if you get floats (cut), but most sellers will be pissed if you show up with a glass... it should be bright white, no yellow or cream coloration, and have no smell.
> 
> here's a song about it...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QdMEQ2fU7HA


In my opinion cocaine is kind of a gimmick. Its very expensive in relation what it actually does when you compare it to other drugs. In my opinion the cocaine high is not that good and I think its reputation as a glamor drug really drive the prices up. If you are fond of uppers I'd say fuck coke and buy some crystal meth. The high is more euphoric and lasts much, much longer. Not to mention it is more reasonably priced then coke usually.


----------



## KP2 (Aug 11, 2009)

mindcloud said:


> In my opinion cocaine is kind of a gimmick. Its very expensive in relation what it actually does when you compare it to other drugs. In my opinion the cocaine high is not that good and I think its reputation as a glamor drug really drive the prices up. If you are fond of uppers I'd say fuck coke and buy some crystal meth. The high is more euphoric and lasts much, much longer. Not to mention it is more reasonably priced then coke usually.


i never got high from meth, just up and nervous. coke is mild unless you're using it, and if you DO use it, it's hard to walk away from. i don't fuck with it anymore, but that's because it loves me too much....living snowblind really sucks.


----------



## husalife (Aug 11, 2009)

Materials Required: Cocaine powder, teaspoon, measuring cup, pan, baking soda.
Pour about an ounce of cocaine in the measuring cup.
Add about a teaspoon of baking soda.
Fill with about 3/4 cup of water.
Pour the mixture into the pan.
The mixture will start to bubble. Get a knife and flatten the bubbles.
Continue to flatten the mixture while cooking it.
Continue to flatten the mixture while cooking it.
Cook it until it is solid white.
Continue to cook it until it is solid white.
Place the solid form of cocaine on a towel or napkin to drain.
Place rocks in freezer for 15-20 minutes.
Place rocks in freezer for 15-20 minutes.
Congratulations you have successfully made crack cocaine.


----------



## husalife (Aug 11, 2009)

Not me in the pics lol, thats my dealer, HA HA HA HA NAH Im just fuckin with ya, i dunno who it is.


----------



## ftc Lando (Aug 11, 2009)

im a retired coke dealer. Good coke fucking reeks. Very strong smell. The really good shit, depending on how it was made is usually not white, very little coke is processed white, its white cause everyone is cutting it down. Dont fuck with crack its retarded and will do nothing but frustrate u. Same with coke so use responsibly. Being coked out isn't fun, but using a bit while out drinking or something can be fun, overuse just makes u nervous and twacked out. hope this helps, be careful with it.


----------



## Anonymiss1969 (Aug 11, 2009)

jimmy130380 said:


> hey everyone i would you guy to tell me about coke.
> i have had it before but it was jacked from a chemist and years later a freind of mine has some
> Q how to tell if its good coke eg color,smell,looks
> its really expensive here in oz and i dont wanna get ripped off, if any one can help me i would be great
> ...


Don't be fooled when it numbs your mouth. It still may not be the dank, as some people cut it with other things to numb your mouth.

Good coke will sparkle when you look at it under light, so watch for that. I don't know how to describe the smell, but you'll be able to tell. It smells kinda how you'd expect it to from the taste.

You SHOULD NOT get it in all powder. It usually means its cut. You wanna get some rocky shit. It is possible, how ever, to use baby lactate (I believe thats what it is) to cut it and it will cause the coke to re-rock if they press it together.

Best way to know is to buy some and do it, and if you like it stick with that dealer. I had a guy, for a while, that had shit that I could do .2 of and feel it. Good shit.


----------



## Richie LxP (Aug 11, 2009)

Anonymiss1969 said:


> Don't be fooled when it numbs your mouth. It still may not be the dank, as some people cut it with other things to numb your mouth.
> 
> Good coke will sparkle when you look at it under light, so watch for that. I don't know how to describe the smell, but you'll be able to tell. It smells kinda how you'd expect it to from the taste.
> 
> ...



Yea ha, you know the good shit when you do a few and your whacked out of it. some thimes when its rocky tho its pressed, the good shit should have a bit of snap in it when your crushing it ya know. Still its a bad game to be getting into, had a few mates that got into a fuck load of debt over the shit. Never the less its good crac havin a bag out on the tiles ha.


----------



## heathaa (Aug 11, 2009)

the additive in coke that numbs your mouth is called dt-9. thats the cut that brings the numb. pure cocaine will melt through plastic. thats why it gets cut before it even leaves the feild then it gets cut when it gets to mexico then it gets cut again when it reaches texas then it gets cut again before you get it. i dont do coke anymore cocaine is the devil. but there were two kinds we looked for. anything not white and if it was white we wanted what we call re-rock. its chunky and no powder on the bottom of the bag


----------



## .Calico (Aug 11, 2009)

It's almost impossible to know good powder if you've never tried it. Smell is a good clue but you have no idea what it's supposed to smell like. That and the first few times i tried coke, i didn't feel much. Now however, it.s a fun treat once in awhile. After a point, a line of cocaine just makes you crave another line of cocaine.
1. Pub a small amount between your fingers and the crystals will dissolve at body temp. Quality product will feel oily. 
2. A bit of cocaine can be heated with a lighter on a sheet of foil. It should melt and evaporate but not burn, leaving only a little spot with a lacquer-like consistency. Wipe it with your finger and your finger should come up clean. 
3. Color is unimportant, as it depends entirely on the drying technique. White cocaine is dried in the sun, yellow under strong lamps.
4. Poured in a glass of luke warm water, finely chopped cocaine should dissolve in the upper third of the glass. Nothing should settle at the bottom.
5. Benzocaine, procaine and other numbing agents are popular cuts. Tylenol powder can easily be made to numb with a little Orajel.
6. Alot of people will tell you that "rocky" coke is less cut than powdery coke. This is false. After dealers add thier cut of choice, they re-rock the coke by spraying it with acetone, stirring it until it looks like snow, put it in a metal tube and compress it with a car jack using around 1 1/2 tons of pressure. Let it sit for 3-4 days depending on humidity. When it's completely dried, you'll have to break it up with a hammer. Poof, Rocks!!!


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 11, 2009)

jimmy130380 said:


> hey everyone i would you guy to tell me about coke.
> i have had it before but it was jacked from a chemist and years later a freind of mine has some
> Q how to tell if its good coke eg color,smell,looks
> its really expensive here in oz and i dont wanna get ripped off, if any one can help me i would be great
> ...


 
if u snort cane .. you's a stupid muthafucka!!


----------



## .Calico (Aug 11, 2009)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> if u snort cane .. you's a stupid muthafucka!!


Great info, dipsh*t. The World Health Organization released a study about a month ago with findings that showed occasional cocaine use is less toxic than occasional drinking or smoking. The only real downside is that when buying coke, you really are supporting narco-terrorism.


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 11, 2009)

.Calico said:


> Great info, dipsh*t. The World Health Organization released a study about a month ago with findings that showed occasional cocaine use is less toxic than occasional drinking or smoking. The only real downside is that when buying coke, you really are supporting narco-terrorism.


 
ahahaha.. now I'm a Dipshit.. ahahaha.. Well atleast i dont snort cane..


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 11, 2009)

and alcohol beverages but i do smoke..


----------



## .Calico (Aug 11, 2009)

Here is one of many reports on the study being suppressed. Here is the link of the actual report itself, just incase anyone thought I was talking out of my ass.


----------



## cookin (Aug 11, 2009)

coke is a waste imo, can be quite fun with some drink, but not worth the money, i'm not into to coke so i don't know if mine was good but it seemed to wear off pretty soon.


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Aug 11, 2009)

this is all very interesting... i might be getting an eight ball today too. weird.


----------



## Minnestoner (Aug 11, 2009)

Used to love it when i was younger and single, but i also had more money than. Tried meth a few times and didnt care for it, plus its trailer park crap. Stick with weed man, less likely to get in trouble


----------



## jimmy130380 (Aug 11, 2009)

well that got long overnight ,anyway thanks for all your help ill go on a rep spree tonight
dont worrie i do the coke when i got some extra cash about and feel like something different . but its hard to go from chemist coke to street coke and with so many mother fuckers out there i just dont wanna go out and get my ass ripped off


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 11, 2009)

mindcloud said:


> In my opinion cocaine is kind of a gimmick. Its very expensive in relation what it actually does when you compare it to other drugs. In my opinion the cocaine high is not that good and I think its reputation as a glamor drug really drive the prices up. If you are fond of uppers I'd say fuck coke and buy some crystal meth. The high is more euphoric and lasts much, much longer. Not to mention it is more reasonably priced then coke usually.


 woah dont go tellin people 2 smoke meth lol
cocaine is a stimulant that just gives you an extreme burst of energy for about 10 minutes
its a waste of money just crush up sum addies and smell em.
i used 2 be a big coke head until i met samantha she turned my life around


----------



## Ichi (Aug 11, 2009)

fried at 420 said:


> i used 2 be a big coke head until i met samantha she turned my life around



Sex and the City changed my life too. Peace.









lol.


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 11, 2009)

not wat i meant but.......


----------



## husalife (Aug 11, 2009)

I like my teeth just how they are.


----------



## Kingb420 (Aug 11, 2009)

dont do it, WAY NOT WORTH THE RISKS, for effect, ive had the straight uncut burn you eyes with the smell shit, YOU ALWAYS NEED MORE, and coming down is the worst feeling in the world, calling your guy @ 5-7am needing more. 2 o's in a car just in plastic REEKS worst than if you just smoked a j, just say no to coke


----------



## Anonymiss1969 (Aug 11, 2009)

Kingb420 said:


> dont do it, WAY NOT WORTH THE RISKS, for effect, ive had the straight uncut burn you eyes with the smell shit, YOU ALWAYS NEED MORE, and coming down is the worst feeling in the world, calling your guy @ 5-7am needing more. 2 o's in a car just in plastic REEKS worst than if you just smoked a j, just say no to coke


I've never called my guy at 5-7 in the am lookin for more, and I used to do a lot of coke.

Coke is for people with self control. If you don't have enough, you end up like Chappell in the post above me... hehehe. Funny.


----------



## KaleoXxX (Aug 11, 2009)

cocaine is a devils drug, its way too expensive and not worth the brief high. it ruins lives families and relationships, and if you do just a little bump, youll be fiending and robbing people all night for another little line

DO NOT MESS AROUND WITH COCAINE!!!


----------



## KaleoXxX (Aug 11, 2009)

im rockso the clown, and i love co-co-co-cocaine!

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=38781192


----------



## Anonymiss1969 (Aug 11, 2009)

KaleoXxX said:


> cocaine is a devils drug, its way too expensive and not worth the brief high. it ruins lives families and relationships, and if you do just a little bump, youll be fiending and robbing people all night for another little line
> 
> DO NOT MESS AROUND WITH COCAINE!!!


Id respectfully disagree with quoted statement.

Cocaine has the ability to cause _people_ to ruin their lives, families, and relationships, but cocaine isn't the cause of the destruction. Some people just aren't able to handle themselves.


----------



## KaleoXxX (Aug 11, 2009)

agree to disagree then, but ill say there are good drugs and devils drugs and cocaine is a devils drug


----------



## Anonymiss1969 (Aug 11, 2009)

KaleoXxX said:


> agree to disagree then, but ill say there are good drugs and devils drugs and cocaine is a devils drug


Agree to disagree.

Fentanol is a devils drug. I saw a couple buddies get hooked on that pretty heavily. Went through withdrawals and shit to get off. Were doin really good... then started doin it again.


----------



## KaleoXxX (Aug 11, 2009)

devils drugs:

heroin
mescalin 
cocaine
ecstasy
prescription abuse
PCP
GHB
alcohol 

good drugs

weed
shrooms
(a few hits of lsd in a life time)


----------



## BlasphemyFloyd (Aug 11, 2009)

mindcloud said:


> In my opinion cocaine is kind of a gimmick. Its very expensive in relation what it actually does when you compare it to other drugs. In my opinion the cocaine high is not that good and I think its reputation as a glamor drug really drive the prices up. If you are fond of uppers I'd say fuck coke and buy some crystal meth. The high is more euphoric and lasts much, much longer. Not to mention it is more reasonably priced then coke usually.


Plus meth eats these lovely holes through your skin with regular use! Plus Crystal meth is for guys that think Kid Rock is a musician, no offence.


----------



## gangstajpimpin (Aug 11, 2009)

Mescaline and Ecstacy are good too!  lol...just not often


----------



## cbtwohundread (Aug 11, 2009)

why did they have a tutorial on ko0king crack???,.,.,ill tel ya bout cocaine it simply destroys all who love it,.,.,.it gives u nothing in return for ure love,.,.,and u mite end ure life as u kno it.,.,.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhdmofmumaY&NR=1


----------



## cbtwohundread (Aug 11, 2009)

kaleo has the rite idea minus the lsd,.,.,se3n


----------



## thehairyllama (Aug 11, 2009)

KaleoXxX said:


> devils drugs:
> 
> heroin
> mescalin
> ...



LMAO. GG I say!!!!


----------



## nuggetgrower (Aug 12, 2009)

Anonymiss1969 said:


> Don't be fooled when it numbs your mouth. It still may not be the dank, as some people cut it with other things to numb your mouth.


Good advice. Benzocaine, and other topical numbing agents could be in there, and they will numb your tongue.


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Aug 12, 2009)

done coke twice.

never feinded.


----------



## backdoorgrower (Aug 12, 2009)

did coke once, for 3 years....
f##k im messed...


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Aug 12, 2009)

lol "cocaine blues" by bob dylan just came on my itunes


----------



## OregonMeds (Aug 12, 2009)

Haha it's too funny when someone asks about simple cocaine and dudes say no do meth and another gives you a recipe for crack.
This is on of those moments, excuse me I almost wet myself.

No drug is truly evil and there is no devil, for some coke is nothing for others they'd kill their mother for a rock but whatever, there are several potential ways to ruin your life or just blow a lot of money.

It more often than not is little more than the high you could get off stuff already in your mamas medicine cabinet and only if you do it regularly will you develop a problem even a complete coke fiend had a chance to just use it once or occasionally before they did get truly hooked. Meth on the other hand is strong enough to lead you down a path like crack can, one time with them can be enough all it takes is to find out it's your favorite drug and then use it more.


----------



## DrUgZrBaD (Aug 12, 2009)

Just go out and do it, it's your body don't listen to half these peoples opinions. 


They differ so far and between and are the stereo typical, "OMG ITz badz this wun dudz did it and he gotz hooked"!


I've done more than enough in my life, I still have a career and a home.


It's all on how YOU can approach it and how addictive of a personality you have.

In all preference coke is my number 1 drug of choice, I hate smoking weed, lsd or any hallucinogen for the matter. Maybe a few hits of "E" here or there but other than that its coke.


----------



## Direwolf (Aug 12, 2009)

Yeah I agree we all do things we like and can't really tell other people they can't too. I personally will not touch dirty shit like junk and tweek drugs, but I would say have a seat pack a huge bowl of deamsters then when its over make a decision.


----------



## backdoorgrower (Aug 12, 2009)

DrUgZrBaD said:


> Just go out and do it, it's your body don't listen to half these peoples opinions.
> 
> 
> They differ so far and between and are the stereo typical, "OMG ITz badz this wun dudz did it and he gotz hooked"!
> ...


 wtf ru on riu for


----------



## DrUgZrBaD (Aug 12, 2009)

backdoorgrower said:


> wtf ru on riu for




What?

Just cause i don't smoke it doesn't mean I can't learn to grow it....


----------



## snail240 (Aug 12, 2009)

Ill drink 2 bottles of tussen and get more fucked up then you will off coke. Go buy that shit at walmart and not get shot. And why the hells we showing peoples how to free base crack on a weed forum. Thats almost as dumb as posting asault rifles on a weed forum, almost not quite but almost.


----------



## OregonMeds (Aug 12, 2009)

And here I thought your name was all clever drugzrbad with the capitol letters making out DUZ BUD but you don't DUZ BUD you DUZ DEAL I guess if you DUN SMOK IT.


----------



## DrUgZrBaD (Aug 12, 2009)

OregonMeds said:


> And here I thought your name was all clever drugzrbad with the capitol letters making out DUZ BUD but you don't DUZ BUD you DUZ DEAL I guess if you DUN SMOK IT.




To each their own.


----------



## OregonMeds (Aug 12, 2009)

I didn't mean I had any problem with either I was dissapointed I guessed the meaning wrong in your name if there was one.

sorry that did look like I'm dissing dealers, no way I'd have been dry most of my life without them, years I couldn't grow at all for one reason or another and drugs are my friend don't get me wrong.


----------



## DrUgZrBaD (Aug 12, 2009)

OregonMeds said:


> I didn't mean I had any problem with either I was dissapointed I guessed the meaning wrong in your name if there was one.
> 
> sorry that did look like I'm dissing dealers, no way I'd have been dry most of my life without them, years I couldn't grow at all for one reason or another and drugs are my friend don't get me wrong.



I don't grow it to sell, I grow for enjoyment never more than 2 plants at a time.

If i kill one of cause i tried something "new" oh well. 

It's cheap entertainment.


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Aug 12, 2009)

so wait. you dont smoke. hate it actually. dont sell. and yet you grow...

what the hell do you do with the buds. and how is growing something you hate fun?


----------



## .Calico (Aug 12, 2009)

Withdrawals from cocaine lasts around 24 hours. The physical w/ds are minimal. Crack is a totally different story. Crack rewires the pleasure centers of the brain to the point where addicts actually orgasm on thier first hit. Like all drugs, most people who use cocaine recreationally experience little to no ill effects. Just like most people who smoke pot don't spend the rest of thier lives living in thier parents' basement.
Like the W.H.O. study proves, quality cocaine is less toxic than alcohol or cigarettes. Drugs don't cause people to ruin thier lives, people CHOOSE to ruin thier lives and get high along the way. Drugs don't make a person do anything that they wouldn't consider doing sober. Except when they're high, they know alot of people won't hold them responsible for thier actions. When people say "drugs ruin lives", they enable addicts with that excuse. There is a phenomenal book called "An Unauthorized Biography of Cocaine" by Dominic Streatfeild. Educate yourselves. Anyone who claims that cocaine turns school girls into whores and alter boys into demons is obviously uneducated in the subject. It amazes me the people who find out everything they were told about marijuana was untrue but 
continue to denomize other drugs and villify other users. We're taught to be ashamed of ourselves, that we're weak 2nd class citizens. Alcoholics love to say "atleast I'm not doing drugs!". The potheads come back with "it's not like I'm doing heroin!" And Snowflakes (powdered cocaine/heroin users) say "atleast I'm not a drunk!".
When society isn't persecuting us, we're persecuting each other. There are always going to be people who go through life shitting on friends & family, with or without drugs. The idea that a substance can alter a persons moral character is rediculous. Try replacing the drug with another substance and see how dumb it sounds. 
"I'm sorry I cheated on you baby. I didn't mean to sleep with that girl. I was drinking milk. You know how i get when i drink milk. I'm also sorry for what i said to you on the phone last night. Again, that was the milk talkin'."


----------



## DrUgZrBaD (Aug 12, 2009)

CreepyStevie69 said:


> so wait. you dont smoke. hate it actually. dont sell. and yet you grow...
> 
> what the hell do you do with the buds. and how is growing something you hate fun?




Give the buds to my friends.

Never said I hated the plant, it's an interesting culture. I hate smoking it, can't stand the smell ( Of the smoke) or the high. The smell of the buds/plants I enjoy.


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Aug 12, 2009)

DrUgZrBaD said:


> Give the buds to my friends.
> 
> Never said I hated the plant, it's an interesting culture. I hate smoking it, can't stand the smell ( Of the smoke) or the high. The smell of the buds/plants I enjoy.


 
well aint that somethin... your friends must love you


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 12, 2009)

ok you got fish scale {shinney flakkes}and you got oil based {chalky} i can tell weather coke has been cut nasty by just running my finger down it. if its greasey feeling its raw, if its gritty its been cut.


----------



## DrUgZrBaD (Aug 12, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> ok you got fish scale {shinney flakkes}and you got oil based {chalky} i can tell weather coke has been cut nasty by just running my finger down it. if its greasey feeling its raw, if its gritty its been cut.


Can't always go by that.

Humidity can play a huge factor on that "greasy" feeling you say.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 12, 2009)

DrUgZrBaD said:


> Can't always go by that.
> 
> Humidity can play a huge factor on that "greasy" feeling you say.


 
[email protected] no it cant. and who sells wet coke?

also pure coke doesnt burn at all when you snort it. it kinda feels like your snorting nothing kinda. it will numb your nose, and leave it feeling almost frozen to the touch


----------



## DrUgZrBaD (Aug 12, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> [email protected] no it cant. and who sells wet coke?
> 
> also pure coke doesnt burn at all when you snort it. it kinda feels like your snorting nothing kinda. it will numb your nose, and leave it feeling almost frozen to the touch



I didn't say that, if you live in a humid place it will absorb the humidity. In the summer here I've had coke that's in the bag and its completely dry until i dump it on the table. 

Secondly any coke will numb you nose with cutting agents what ever....

You should be able to feel it in your teeth once you've snorted it. At least from my experience good coke gives my teeth an unexplainable feeling.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 12, 2009)

DrUgZrBaD said:


> I didn't say that, if you live in a humid place it will absorb the humidity. In the summer here I've had coke that's in the bag and its completely dry until i dump it on the table.
> 
> Secondly any coke will numb you nose with cutting agents what ever....
> 
> You should be able to feel it in your teeth once you've snorted it. At least from my experience good coke gives my teeth an unexplainable feeling.


 
cut coke burns and does nasty shit to your nose. raw coke feel like nothing when you snort it and literly makes your nose feel like its fucking frozen and the come down atleast for me off raw is not soo bad.


----------



## backdoorgrower (Aug 12, 2009)

me too my friend, my teeth are my testers...


----------



## DrUgZrBaD (Aug 12, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> cut coke burns and does nasty shit to your nose. raw coke feel like nothing when you snort it and literly makes your nose feel like its fucking frozen and the come down atleast for me off raw is not soo bad.




Dude, you don't even see the point. EVERY batch of coke sent over to north America is cut. Don't even try to argue that...

I argued one point and every time you tried to defend you posted the same bullshit defense you tried in the last post. 


I'm no expert but I did research a whole lot before I decided to step into the void, and consume/experiment with the drugs I have done.


----------



## DrUgZrBaD (Aug 12, 2009)

Just one other thing too. (can't edit my own posts.)



Thought I'd give you this tid bit f info to.

_
"The reason that cocaine can damage the inside of your nose is because it highly constricts blood vessels-- and therefore blood & oxygen/nutrient flow-- to that area."_


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 12, 2009)

DrUgZrBaD said:


> Dude, you don't even see the point. EVERY batch of coke sent over to north America is cut. Don't even try to argue that...
> 
> I argued one point and every time you tried to defend you posted the same bullshit defense you tried in the last post.
> 
> ...


 
man im tired of argueing with you. you think you know some shit but you dont. while no coke is 100% pure the shit comming directly from columbia/peru is lightyly cut to add stability to the yay pure 100% coke is an oil and needs to be dried by heating lights and a sprinkle of cut to help it dry. the shit comming threw mexico wich i will admitt most of the coke in usa is mexican. that shit is cut more then the columbians cut it. the columbians send raw threw florida. why the fuck would they cut it when they have tons of it??? use your head. i bet u have never had raw coke . the shit with the scorpians on it {mexican coke} is stepped on. the bricks with the number 5 stamped on them {columbian} is raw coke up into the low to mediam high 90's percent pure.


----------



## DrUgZrBaD (Aug 12, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> man im tired of argueing with you. you think you know some shit but you dont. while no coke is 100% pure the shit comming directly from columbia/peru is lightyly cut to add stability to the yay pure 100% coke is an oil and needs to be dried by heating lights and a sprinkle of cut to help it dry. the shit comming threw mexico wich i will admitt most of the coke in usa is mexican. that shit is cut more then the columbians cut it. the columbians send raw threw florida. why the fuck would they cut it when they have tons of it??? use your head. i bet u have never had raw coke . the shit with the scorpians on it {mexican coke} is stepped on. the bricks with the number 5 stamped on them {columbian} is raw coke up into the low to mediam high 90's percent pure.





Fuck, I'm done with you. Arguing with you is like arguing with a fucking gold fish.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 12, 2009)

DrUgZrBaD said:


> Fuck, I'm done with you. Arguing with you is like arguing with a fucking gold fish.


 
its cool you couldnt think of anything to argue that last post i made huh?


----------



## DrUgZrBaD (Aug 12, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> its cool you couldnt think of anything to argue that last post i made huh?



Well considering you're arguing the same point over and over and completely ignoring my point.

Arguing with you is a insult to my intellectual integrity.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 12, 2009)

DrUgZrBaD said:


> Well considering you're arguing the same point over and over and completely ignoring my point.
> 
> Arguing with you is a insult to my intellectual integrity.


 
yeah cuzz my point is valid has fuck. how many kilos have you held in your hands threw your life????


----------



## Anonymiss1969 (Aug 12, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> yeah cuzz my point is valid has fuck. how many kilos have you held in your hands threw your life????


If youve held some kilos you should hook me up. Get some interstate trade goin. Ill get that shit goin around like I'm the Johnny Appleseed of coke.


----------



## SunnyDaze (Aug 12, 2009)

cocaine removes your ability to reason. i did it for two years and didnt know how bad things had gotten until i quit. I was the person calling my dealer at 5am. Sure it starts a little bit here and there...and then more and more and more. It takes more quantity and have to do it more often to achieve the ultimate effect each time. Its expensive. And not just $$$ expensive. It does ruin relationships, lives, and family. If you are going to do it...put a serious limit on it. 

Allow yourself only so much at a time. 

This week....I'll only touch it for a couple hours at this party and then no more for 7 days. 

This is not a drug for everyday use. This is a drug to use sparingly.

It blinded me. I lost damn near everything. I don't go near it anymore.


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 12, 2009)

Fucking awesome.


----------



## Ganjatopolis (Aug 12, 2009)

Save your money and buy psychedelics, they are safer and a lot more fun.


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 12, 2009)

50-60 a gram. That's several lines. Eh, I never buy Coke but. Fucking awesome.


----------



## nuggetgrower (Aug 12, 2009)

Playing With PEA's said:


> 50-60 a gram. That's several lines. Eh, I never buy Coke but. Fucking awesome.


Yea, I love blow but its too damn expensive or me to make a habit of. I'll buy some now and then, but I hardly ever mess with it.

Also with hard drugs, the more involved you get, the crazier the people are that you start to meet. I've seen some fucked up junkies and dealers and those people are not cool.
Grow weed, smoke weed, and use other drugs on their own or in combination with weed, but do those drugs sparingly.


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Aug 12, 2009)

nuggetgrower said:


> Yea, I love blow but its too damn expensive or me to make a habit of. I'll buy some now and then, but I hardly ever mess with it.
> 
> Also with hard drugs, the more involved you get, the crazier the people are that you start to meet. I've seen some fucked up junkies and dealers and those people are not cool.
> Grow weed, smoke weed, and use other drugs on their own or in combination with weed, but do those drugs sparingly.


 
lol i know what you mean. i have interest in all drugs but dont wanna go out and have to meet the people youd have to meet in order to get the drugs ya know?


----------



## jimmy130380 (Aug 13, 2009)

nah in oz we are paying 300 a gram that why i post this thread asking how to tell if im getting ripped off 
im gonna do it ,i wanna do and ive done it before 
im not gonna turn into a coke head ,i have good job and i dont wanna fuck it up
but its great how the people here just wanna help you out
well done riu ,with out you guys i would be wlking in there with my cock in my hands


----------



## .Calico (Aug 13, 2009)

jimmy130380 said:


> nah in oz we are paying 300 a gram that why i post this thread asking how to tell if im getting ripped off
> im gonna do it


I'm sorry but if you pay that much, you're certified idiot. $300 a gram!!! You're getting fucked hard!!! That's PRISON PRICES!!! I was getting 10ml bottles of pharmaceutical cocaine (in liquid form) for $275. After drying it would come out to around 1.1 grams. But it would last a week just doing key-kicks.


----------



## .Calico (Aug 13, 2009)

Cocaine usually runs from $40-60/gram in Florida to $90-115 in the northern states. It has been my experience that the more rare coke is, the more expensive it is, and the more cut it is, $300/gram is just plain crazy. That's more expensive than white heroin. How much is he selling 8-balls for, $1,000?!?! How much for a joint, $40?!?! 
For more info on cocaine, check out Cocaine.org


----------



## .Calico (Aug 13, 2009)

I DO feel bad for you man. This guy is making a fool out of you.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 13, 2009)

Playing With PEA's said:


> 50-60 a gram. That's several lines. Eh, I never buy Coke but. Fucking awesome.


 

damn 50-60 a g

over here its 30-40 for a gram of raw..

rocks are even cheaper


----------



## JeepBeep (Aug 13, 2009)

Its roughly round 45$ for a G here.. Socal. 

I used to call it Bindel, now I call it Binderella -- LOL dont ask why.

That reminds me, what are your guys nicknames for Coke?

I maybe do it less than once a month.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 13, 2009)

if its powder we call it softr. if its rocks we call it hard


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Aug 13, 2009)

i just say powder.

i was just talking to a guy. he says he can get me a ball for 120.

other people around here charge 50-80 bucks a g


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 13, 2009)

120 a ball aint bad esp if its raw or damn well near.


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Aug 13, 2009)

no idea. havent gotten it yet. he said like a week or so.

but based on this guys life im assuming he has some good connects.


----------



## Imlovinit (Aug 13, 2009)

Coke is fun if u can control your habit. When u mix it with booze u can get one hell of a hangover. I'll do some if I'm tired or wasted off beer. However, i don't go looking for it, my friend comes across it a couple of times a month. I've heard nothing but bad news abt Crystal. However, i think Herion is the worst drug. I've seen it mess up too many of my friends. Be careful with coke! Peace!


----------



## Imlovinit (Aug 13, 2009)

Creepystevie- I hope coke didn't make you look like that.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 13, 2009)

i think meth is worse then heroin


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Aug 13, 2009)

Imlovinit said:


> Coke is fun if u can control your habit. When u mix it with booze u can get one hell of a hangover. I'll do some if I'm tired or wasted off beer. However, i don't go looking for it, my friend comes across it a couple of times a month. I've heard nothing but bad news abt Crystal. However, i think Herion is the worst drug. I've seen it mess up too many of my friends. Be careful with coke! Peace!


 
ohhh man... hell yeah it does. i never wanna feel like that again! what a terrible day that was.


the coke didnt do this to me. its my hourly habbit of smoking crystal underneath my stairs...


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 13, 2009)

Smack dab in the middle of the U.S. it's 40-60. Depends on the hook-up and quality.


----------



## Imlovinit (Aug 13, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> i think meth is worse then heroin


My only source for info on crystal is Breaking Bad & Cops. I've stopped hanging with plenty of friends cause they became H junkies. Those people rob anybody including friends and family.


----------



## KnowledgeQuick (Aug 13, 2009)

stick to green if u kno wat i mean...


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 13, 2009)

Don't know what ya mean but keep it clean and don't let it get inbetween you and your green. (Different kind from the one you mentioned )


----------



## dbo24242 (Aug 13, 2009)

ok so there is good coke and bad coke. Good coke will be white, pure white, and fluffy, and when it breaks it does so as a soft white powder would, rather than like something hard or jagged and not really crunchy or crusty unless it gets wet. like he said put some on your tongue or gums and see how it feels. good coke makes ur teeth feel numb if u put it on ur gums, the stronger it is the more tingly numb your teeth become. good coke has a bitter taste to it and tastes a lot like novacaine you get at the dentist office.

bad coke will be almost sour rather than bitter, solid hard and break into wierd sticky chunky shit you can't just pulverize into a fine powder with some ease, and the numbing effect may last a very short amount of time.


----------



## jimmy130380 (Aug 14, 2009)

i know its fucking expensive 
but drugs in oz are fucking expensive ,thats why its not habit forming 4 me cause i cant afford it
but my wife wont touch anything else so every now and again i lash out and buy 1 little piss weak gram of coke 
e 25-50
weed 20-30 gram
speed 20-35 a point 
oxy 15 a 20mg tablet
lsd 20 a trip
h dont know to scared of that shit
ice 200 a gram
yeah weed is about the only affordable drug here
paying 200-400 an oz


----------



## bruno716 (Aug 14, 2009)

yo soy narco traficano de columbiano!


----------



## bruno716 (Aug 14, 2009)

where in OZ? I lived in Perth for a while.. Actually near Cottesloe beach


----------



## GratefulDance (Aug 14, 2009)

Coke is a messed up world to get into.


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 14, 2009)




----------



## jimmy130380 (Aug 14, 2009)

vic near melb


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 14, 2009)

Anybody else get severe Bruxism on coke??


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Aug 14, 2009)

whats bruxism


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 14, 2009)

Grinding Teeth


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Aug 14, 2009)

nah never did enough. my buddy was a big coke/meth head. he chipped a few teeth from that


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 14, 2009)

Yah, Sucks.


----------



## Coltn420 (Aug 15, 2009)

This is my drug of choice since im sitting on a teenager that hasnt been stepped on. Only problem i find when its pure fucks ur sinus up hardcore have fun and enjoy.


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks!! For sharing!!


----------



## Coltn420 (Aug 15, 2009)

If uhave trouble with jaw control i would suggest picking up a binkie.


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 15, 2009)

Now thats clever!


----------



## Ganjatopolis (Aug 15, 2009)

Or just don't waste your money on coke and binkies.


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 15, 2009)

Or use your childs binkie and your friends coke.


----------



## Ganjatopolis (Aug 16, 2009)

Playing With PEA's said:


> Or use your childs binkie and your friends coke.


Or just don't bother.


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 16, 2009)

Or you could use your childs binkie and your friends coke.


----------



## Ganjatopolis (Aug 16, 2009)

Playing With PEA's said:


> Or you could use your childs binkie and your friends coke.


Or we could make more erroneous posts back and forth to raise our post count.


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 16, 2009)

Just you.


----------



## thehairyllama (Aug 16, 2009)

Playing With PEA's said:


> Or use your childs binkie and your friends coke.


Best Idea Ever. 

And Ganjatopolis, Why So Hateful Towards Cocaine!?!

Haha I Could Never Type Like This Accurately.


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 16, 2009)

Capatalizing Ever Word Does Seem Tedious.


----------



## dbo24242 (Aug 18, 2009)

jimmy130380 said:


> h dont know to scared of that shit


you're scared of heroin... pussy.


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Aug 18, 2009)

white is some good shit, i used to sell white and got if in bricks, i live im miami and used to be slangin that shit all day but i have a long story and i am way to high to be typin that much but long story short i couldnt take the bull shit of watchin what the ppl i served to do to the shit !!
i have seen people cut the shit with everything from meth, baby lax, real cut, or commet cleaner!! 
be careful my fellow RUi'ers for there are people out there that will do anything for the dollar and coke is like playin with fire, you might or might not get burnt but i found the chances are no longer worth it!!

weed is natural


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 19, 2009)

Oh shit! You was a wholesaler!!! That's hardcore bro! Fuckin' cocaine cowboy!


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Aug 19, 2009)

I wouldnt consider myself a cocain cowboy but just a cowboy as for the white, i moved alot but i bought from someone too so i was more like a broker!!
now MY dealer is a mother fuckin cocaincowboy and hes also payin the price for it now and getts out in about 10 more years.


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 19, 2009)

2020
...........


----------



## wildkard91 (Aug 19, 2009)

coke is a good party drug...its hella expensive and will bleed you dry if you let it. I stay away from that shit, I've seen it ruin too many peoples lives and personally I think theres much better, much safer drugs out there that give you a much better high


----------



## Anonymiss1969 (Aug 19, 2009)

I worked with this mexican that could only speak spanish and we were talking about drinking for a bit (mostly with gestures and the little spanish I knew from high school) and then we started talking about "mota" (weed). Shortly after, he brought up "coca" and held out two cupped hands and said "I have very much. I call you and say "hey is jose. You come get coca"".

I'm pretty fuckin excited. I'm hopin he smuggled it himself or somethin crazy like that.


----------



## jact55 (Aug 19, 2009)

bruno716 said:


> yo soy narco traficano de columbiano!




huh, you are a columbian that narcs on traffickers. sorry bud there are no cocaine smugglers here man, just some potheads or gardeners. 

no "pablo escobars" esta aqui.


----------



## jimmy130380 (Aug 20, 2009)

if you smuggle to oz you will make a billion in the first day
fucking 300 bucks a gram bullshit
anyway i pick it up on sat and i have to meet some dude in a cafe who checks me out then we go to the dude house and i get my way overpriced hit of pure jumped on b grade coke ahhhhh happy times 4 15 minutes


----------



## Playing With PEA's (Aug 20, 2009)

When did this thread turn into a trafficker discussion?? Dude the OP learnin all the shit about Coke!


----------



## NOWitall (Aug 28, 2009)

well cocaine,

it falls into my drug rule.

Never do anything you can get more of. 

cuz if you can get more, your gonna want some more. and then some more, and then some more.

its a very insideous drug, not made for the neophyte. 

kinda like drinking, (speaking metaphoricly) the first drinks fun, the second drinks even better, by your 5th drink your feelin it, you know your fucked up but hey just one more drink cant hurt.

then it does, you wake up with a hangover, and the distinct feeling you vomited through your nostrils.

you feel like shit and can tough it out, but then you think, maybe a little hair of the dog to get me goin this morning.

then its 2 years later, you look like you fell asleep on a belt sander, nobody talks to you anymore, and for some reason your morning breath smells alot the the dick of a pusher.

(its amazing how many people i know with that story)

but me myself and i. never had such a problem. i like to sleep to much.

also im a cheap bastard. and the guy i talk to owes me alot of money, so he doesnt return calls.

makes it very easy to resist temptation.

oh and from what i remeber, the process from coca leaf to powder has a roughly 1% productivity. that is 100 lbs of DRIED, CURED leaves, can render around 1 lb of coke. depending of course on alkaloid content of the leaves....etc...etc...blah blah 

but unless you live in a cold region why not grow outdoors, theres very few people in the us that could even identify a coca bush, i mean hell a green shrub with reb berries, theres ike 900 ornaments that match that discription,

just boarder your property with it, you know like a headgerow fence, and nobody will even think twice when you break out the headge trimmer and shave the top and sides, and they wont even think its odd your picking up all the leaves


----------



## DrUgZrBaD (Aug 28, 2009)

jimmy130380 said:


> if you smuggle to oz you will make a billion in the first day
> fucking 300 bucks a gram bullshit
> anyway i pick it up on sat and i have to meet some dude in a cafe who checks me out then we go to the dude house and i get my way overpriced hit of pure jumped on b grade coke ahhhhh happy times 4 15 minutes




300 a gram.  Wow I pay 50-60 here.


----------



## Tookie123 (Sep 2, 2009)

EVERYONE here is an idiot. Especially chitownsmoking or whatever. The lethel dose for half the test population(LD50) of PURE cocaine is 1 gram. No one here has seen pure cocaine in person. Pure coke looks like mother of pearl it's very shiny. The purest any of you have probably had it was 65% AT THE MOST. Another quality of cocaine is it actually sucks up moisture in the air like silica gel. That's why real good blow will just flatten wen u try to crush it. As for you morons that Like to drink while on cocaine, wen your stomach metabolizes the 2 together it creates cocaeythelyne(sp?) which give you more euphoric high but also dramaticly increases your chance of death. Infact most cocaine related deaths happened because of the combo of coke and booze. I all for trying new things and living life to the fullest but do your homework on stuff like this.


----------



## WWEntity (Sep 2, 2009)

coke is brown. it smells like annice and caramel. i prefer it in bottles, but cans sell quite well too. you want to be able to feel the cold when you touch it, as warm coke is nobody's friend. it should bubble when you pour it and clean metals when left in overnight.


----------



## thehairyllama (Sep 3, 2009)

Anus* TY.


----------



## flipsidesw (Sep 3, 2009)

Even the shiny flakes can be a cut.. Some people use creatine to cut. If you get straight unflavored creatine monohydrate it will have that same shiny flake look of raw cocaine.

Really the best way to tell if its good it to do a line. If you feel good its good if you dont its not. 

There are so many tricks with blow if i were you at that price i would pass.. 300 around here would get me 14gs not just 1.


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Sep 3, 2009)

now that i think about it i think the both times i got coke sucked. quality wise. i dont do it alot so i really dont have anything to base it off of. first time i felt numb in the throat and mouth and i was real hyper. like moving from group to group of the party small talking with people. it was also a shit show that night. 2 handles of jameson, and 3 cases of 30 racks of coors. with about 12 people tops. more likely 8-10. i just blacked out so the coke effects were kinda short lasting cuz i was only "awak" for a few hours.

second time i got real energetic. i did it alone in my room. i dont see it as being a fiend or nothing. i just wanted to see what it was really like and my gf (the only person i spent time with at the time) didnt wanna do it with me. so after i went home i did it. i did a line about every 20-45 minutes for 2 hours. i wanted to smoke midway threw but i couldnt find a light in my house. so after literally searching the WHOLE house. (drawers bedrooms cabinets in the fucking kitchen.) oh keep in mind it was 230 am by this point and i lived at home with my parents an older sister and younger brother. i couldnt find the damn lighter but remembered there was fireplace matches in my car. so i went barefoot outside to my car in 8 inches of snow and -15 windchill. 

i came in went right to my room. realized i couldnt smoke cuz of the fire alarm (the matches made alot of smoke) so i went to the bathroom turned the fan on stood on the toilet and smoked. lol

then i layed in bed (all coke gone now) and passed out with the best body buzz ever.

both times i just got real energetic. never fiended for more or felt that euphoria...


----------



## crayonwaxy (Sep 3, 2009)

Definately dont binge. I mean like doin a ball between like 4 or 5 people in a few hours is cool, just kick it, have some brews and watch how you NEVER get drunk, but maintain a nice buzz lol. Its fun, but only a few times cause that shit will wreck your life and your dome. You like thinking?! Me too.


----------



## jimmy130380 (Feb 5, 2010)

Ok so at end of it 
it was fun but now every time I drink or I'm out I want coke
the shit is evil
I can control myself but I always want it beware it not cheap and 15 minslater you want more when ur coked off ya face money is no problem so you can get more then it's five in the morning your at the strippers and you don't know where the night gone
but you pull up good the next day


----------

